# Lineman?



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

brian john said:


> Oh boy I got a fun job with the utility today, to speed up restoring power to a customer I walked the line for a 1/4 mile through the woods to verify the line was intact and no tree limbs were on the line.
> 
> The snow as above my hip waders in many places, at least 30" and damn near wore me out, no it did wear me out.


Sounds like fun.. you might never get that chance again...


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

During the ice storm here in '90 I got to fly with the line chopper to check cross-country 69kva lines. When they thought they spotted something the pilot would drop down fast putting your stomach in your throat. It was a rush!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

amptech said:


> During the ice storm here in '90 I got to fly with the line chopper to check cross-country 69kva lines. When they thought they spotted something the pilot would drop down fast putting your stomach in your throat. It was a rush!


 That would be cool to do!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

Done a lot of line walking. One night after a storm I was walking a line with a flashlight trying to find something that would knock the line out frquently and lost it at night when I found it again I was about 10' away from a hot 7200 volt line where a pole had broken off and it was floating 18" off the ground. Heart had to slow down after that one.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Lineman*



brian john said:


> Oh boy I got a fun job with the utility today, to speed up restoring power to a customer I walked the line for a 1/4 mile through the woods to verify the line was intact and no tree limbs were on the line.
> 
> The snow as above my hip waders in many places, at least 30" and damn near wore me out, no it did wear me out.


So now, you and Glen are both Linemen for the county.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The one I remember most happened many years ago. It was a single phase 7200 volt line that ran pretty much straight down a road about 3 miles long. There was a pot on every pole or so, feeding a bunch of houses. It was well into the night.

After driving the line several times and finding nothing, we decided to install several fuse links into the cut-out. Actually, it was pretty much packed. We closed it in, it hummed for a second or so, then there was a good-sized flash a mile or so down the road.

Easy to find after that.

Rob


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

amptech said:


> During the ice storm here in '90 I got to fly with the line chopper to check cross-country 69kva lines. When they thought they spotted something the pilot would drop down fast putting your stomach in your throat. It was a rush!


I do Corona scanning from helicopters, fun. We all fight over those jobs.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

amptech said:


> During the ice storm here in '90 I got to fly with the line chopper to check cross-country 69kva lines. When they thought they spotted something the pilot would drop down fast putting your stomach in your throat. It was a rush!


*I'd pay to do that.*


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------

